# Lil bumps?



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

Every since my dog has started her period, shes on her second week now, shes got these little bumps on top of her head (twards the back) I was wondering if this could be from hormones/stress? will they possibly go away when her cycle is over? anybody else have these on their pooches?

i looked up the issue on google...diff people have said it could be from allergies or stress.could be anything i supose. some days they get a lil bigger than other days...then go back down which is why i thought maybe her cycle, like how people break out. I will take her to the vet by next pay check just wanted to see if i could get some ideas or related issues. oke:


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

post some pics up,


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

ok sorry it took so long getting a picture up. I had went to the vet after the post and well...they gave her 4 diff meds. she had a really bad ear infection that cleared up beautifully and her bumps went down and away.....once she started coming to her last doses and then no more, the bumps slowly returned (ear infection didnt come back) very upset. SO..went back to the vet to only put her BACK on the same meds as before because what ever was working before obviously was doing the trick. Welllll so i thought. shes on the meds...but bumps are pretty much remaining.

The vet nor i can really SEE anything but it shows under her fur because it sticks out and looks raggedy and well, bumpy. so the best way i can really see them in after/during a bath because i can separate the hair and see better. they look like lil pimples at first so i go to pop/scratch at one. It bleeds for a sec then i put some alcohol on it to clean it up and what not. in this recent bump i pictured, there was a very tiny lil black dot in the middle. So im not sure what to do i dont want to keep paying for these meds which obviously arent the cure.

i have "poped" a few of these bumps before, and sometime lil clusters of hair will actually come out with lil crusties/scab like thing at the ends of the fur.

and i do not have the kind of money for a dermatologist. wish i did. so if this help ANY hope somebody can relate. Im stumped.

i was assuming maybe allergies? so i was going to go back to Beniful food which is what i had her on since puppy with no problems what so ever. give that a two week eval. (still keep her on it after that tho) im feeding her old yeller now which im not sure if thats the issue. if that doesnt do anything, i was going to try maybe giving jug water from store rather than our well water, perhaps that could be the issue. the vet said it could be something simple as breathing IN something in the envirnment. but i dont know anymore. cant really tell exactly WHAT the allergy (if thats whats even going on) is.

a friend of my moms has a pitbull and kind of stated the same problem with her dog. everytime he'd go outside in the grass hed get lil red rash/bumps. and it only happend during the spring like the month of May and summer. completely gone in the winter. her dog is 15 years old now and it doesnt really happen to him anymore, so maybe its a stage of the dog thing? but with starr (my dog) the bumps a clustered on the nap of her neck and twards the top. and then about 3 or 4 random lil ones down her back.

i HAVE asked these questions to my vet and this is what frustrates me:

1. could this possibly be allergies/allergic reaction? ANSWER-perhaps
2. what about her hormones/period going on (at the time) ANSWER- yes that could be a possibility
3. Maybe stress? ANSWER cant really tell.

i just never got and ANSWER for whats going on just got stuck with more meds.
so this has got me wondering if this vet is even worth sticking with. they were great in the begining when she was a pup and when she had her bladder infection and the ear infection, but ive read in the forums from many people that vets dont really know SKIN problems.

SO thats about it. hope i explained enough to help anybody out.
thank you for your time.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c393/confused_daze/Picture-1.jpg










ok well the picture didnt seem to post heres these links if these dont work im not sure how i did this before lol...sorry


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo has had so many "bump" issues. It could be the start of demodex mange. Which isn't contagious it's just an over production of mites that they have anyway. 
Demodex Mange is caused by stress. 

Or it could be hives. Nismo is allergic to spiders, fleas, etc. and he gets hives for a few days after he gets bit. and we do 50mg of benadryl, only after checking with our vet first. 
If your vet looked at it and didn't see a problem I would probably see if they go away in a couple days and if they don't take her back in.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm. ok. i was wondering if it was mange. with the meds they gave me that im giving now..the bumos look better than they did yesterday...
the vet HAS looked at her, and they couldnt see enough to examin the bumps but i can when i give her a bath because like i said when i part the fur u can see them great. its weird. they dont effect he either. but im worried that once she goes off the meds AGAIN the bumps will come back AGAIN and i dont want to keep medicating the dog if she doesnt really need it.

when i go back to the vet, i will deff. mention the demodex mange and see if they make anything of that. in the mean time when her current meds are done, and if bumps come back (which im assuming it will) ill try maybe childrens benadryl?


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

thank you for your input by the way  its pointing me in SOME kind of direction rather than NOWHERE which is where the vet has been pointing me lol because they have no idea what it is.. so thank you thank you


----------

